# Tractor Horst Ebling Advice



## rlong97150 (Sep 3, 2010)

I am setting up a new tractor for next year and I am on the fence about what to do. Its going to be a 100 HP Case IH. I have a mixture of commercial (small parking lots, banks, and car dealerships) and residential drives. 

1) Horst Snow-wing 3200 8/13 on the loader arms. Tractor will be equipped with 3rd function remote. Looks like cost will be about 9500.00 for the Horst. That leaves the back of the tractor open and everything goes on out front. 

2) Horst or some other brand steel edge snow pusher on the loader and an Ebling blade on the back. Cost would be less or at worst the same as the Snow wing. Lot less to go wrong especially if I went with a fixed wing Ebling and you have another snow moving device with you in in the event of a problem with the pusher or the Ebling.

I know the ultimate would be a snow-wing in the front and Ebling in the back but I just cant plunk down that sort of money this year especially with the tractor upgrade (Going from a 45hp cab to a 100 hp deluxe cab). I will still have my pickup with a 8.5 ft western on it as a backup.

Thanks for your insight and suggestions

Bob


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I like Eblings but a snow wing will be more versatile. Depending on your what loader you go with I'd go with a 10-16 as they're very little more money. Then get an Ebling another year. The only problem I have with running a snowing on a loader is trying to keep the blade the proper height. We do run 4 Horst pushers on loaders and 2 of those tractors have Eblings also. They are simple units but they get alot done.


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

we have a blizzard plow tractor mounted to the front of our kubota m7040 and have the ebling on the back. we put the poly cutting edge on the ebling and we are not very impressed with how well it scrapes. ebling informed us that there will be some "break-in" period for all the poly edges to wear evenly. after around 20 hours of use, still hasn't happened. i realize that fifteen foot is a long span to try to have level, but we do concrete driveways with it. it just seems that some parts of the cutting edge aren't even touching the ground at all. any help is appreciated.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

also go with a 4200 snow wing IMO the 3200 is to small for your machine. Agree on the 10-16 Blade as well


----------



## rlong97150 (Sep 3, 2010)

I think the loader capacity is 3200 lbs so I would be ok there. Even though this is a 105hp tractor (90 pto), its probably below 10k lbs with the loader frame which is why I was leaning towards the 3200. Not to mention there is a 25% price difference between the 3200 and 4200 snow-wings. I will have to go out and measure the drive throughs at the bank and see what the max width I can get through the lanes with.

Has anyone seen the fixed wing Eblings? I cant even find a picture of them. The only reference I have ever seen is a sentence or two on their web site.

Thanks for the suggestions, keep em coming.

Bob


----------



## bsharp704 (Feb 9, 2009)

Why spend the money on and Ebling if you are running a HLA. The HLA takes the place of needing a backblade if you go with a big enough front plow. You will not use the Ebling with the HLA on the ground. I have any ebling on the truck (14') and use it with the wings @ 45 degrees to catch what spills off of my V plow in the carry. HLA 4200 that is 10-16' will be wider than the backblade. Just my two cents.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bsharp704;1244793 said:


> Why spend the money on and Ebling if you are running a HLA. The HLA takes the place of needing a backblade if you go with a big enough front plow. You will not use the Ebling with the HLA on the ground. I have any ebling on the truck (14') and use it with the wings @ 45 degrees to catch what spills off of my V plow in the carry. HLA 4200 that is 10-16' will be wider than the backblade. Just my two cents.


You do have a point but we have 12-18ft Snowings and 14 ft pushers that we have Eblings on. It eliminates the need of ever turning around and you just fill your back blade first then drop your front blade.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Most likely one of those things you have to try to believe. I doubt the concept too but like to be wrong. I see the challenge for the operator with all the action going on front and back.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Cedar Grounds;1244957 said:


> Most likely one of those things you have to try to believe. I doubt the concept too but like to be wrong. I see the challenge for the operator with all the action going on front and back.


The productivity on a tractor isn't anywhere near what it is with a truck. Also the bigger the lots you have the more the Ebling on the tractor will help you out. If your mostly doing small sites it won't help you at all.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

for what we do I can't see it beneficial but some day maybe. Distribution warehouses and going under trailers for sure an advantage as well.


----------

